# My latest project



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

For those who have not seen the pics on the other boards, here is a pic of my latest project.

It is a logging wagon that I made from mostly stuff hanging around after building my deck. Can't weld yet, so wood has to do!










There are lots of pics of my cubs and projects as well as other projects and restorations as well as sketches and plans on the server. 

Hope you enjoy browsing.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cool*

Never seen one like that how much wood will it hold:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jody:

Almost 2/3's of a cord. The bed is 6 feet long roughly and the posts are almost 36 inches, so the max would be 2/3's. Probably could have made the posts a full 4 foot and would still haul nicely.

Course, anymore means I have to cut more and hey, I only want to cut a few trees a day. I want it to be fun and not work.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> 
> *For those who have not seen the pics on the other boards, here is a pic of my latest project.
> 
> ...


Hey Spook,

I'm interested in build a hay wagon similar to that. Can you get some close up on how you did the axles and frame?


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

How would working drawings do ya?

Over the next couple of weeks, I hope to be able to make the drawings for the wagon.

Components will be done first ie:

1. axles
2. centre pivot and tongue
3. bed and posts

Let me know if this is okay. I do not have a digital camera, Yet! Also, I guess I could do up drawings for a hay wagon version too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Randy:
> 
> How would working drawings do ya?
> ...


:clap: 
*That would be fantastic*

:smiles:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

Ok, hang tough on it whilst I try to get it done. As soon as the drawings are done and uploaded to the server, I will let everyone know.

Have a good-un'


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Randy:
> 
> Ok, hang tough on it whilst I try to get it done. As soon as the drawings are done and uploaded to the server, I will let everyone know.
> ...


Uhhhhhh, I kinda let the cat out of the bag, in my excitement I told everyone about it, now there are several of us waiting with tingling anticipation. :clap:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

That's okay.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Spook*

How ya' comin' on those drawings. We have some eager students that are chompin' at the bit.:smiles:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

Getting there slowly. Have some of the measurements and sketched already. Now I have to dig the wagon out of 3 feet of snow!

Hopefully by end of the next week should have pretty full working drawings.

Had to get Ellie running again. She would not start for over a week. Checked everything a dozen times, spark, fuel, air -- all the normal stuff. Hadn't changed anything, just forgot her outside and she got a little frigid!

Finally put in new spark plugs - and off she went. Had Champs in her, but now she is sporting NGK 2245 A-6's. Not sure what is going on with the Champs though.

Also, getting my snow plow painted and just made a pedestal for my amber warning light and wired it up. Got to take it back off now and get it painted as well. Hopefully she will be ready for the next snowfall --

Sooooo, I have been a tad bit busy. Now I will have a little more free time to draw.

Cheers


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*"We are patiently waiting*

with great anticipation". I say as I'm rubbing my hands together and wiping the drool from my chin :smiles:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

Sorry about the length of time it has taken, but a promise is a promise. I finally have a reasonable drawing of the rear axle assembly.










More will be coming over the next little while. I will try to get the plan and side view of the axle assembly done tomorrow -- I hope anyways.

I want to be able to get this right, and in places it is kind of complicated.

Note: Materials are all pressure treated S/P/F (Spruce/Pine/Fir), except as indicated. The all-thread is available at most hardware stores. The part number for the flange bearing will be supplied in the finished product. The tires I used are Carlisle 4.85x4.00x8 inch Snow Blower tires. Almost any tire from a ride on mower etc., will suffice quite nicely. The only thing that may vary is the length of the axles. Mine are 36" long. The axle assemble is 26 inches long.

I am hoping to have it all set up as an html document so that all the drawings as well as notes will be together in one document and not have to be spanned over a number of jpegs.

Again, sorry for the delay, but stuff got in the way (Christmas, honey-do list etc.,).


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

spook291, that is a right nice looking wagon! You do nice work!


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Why thank you Sir!

I do try. This is the first wagon I have built, and I still have lots to learn from all of you. I am hoping my next one will be better.

I just wish I still had my drafting table set up. This drawing on 1/4" graph paper is not easy! Give me vellum any day of the week.

The hard part is going to be the front axle assembly and the hitch bar/center swivel.....

Thanks again!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Spook291. No need to apologize, I fully understand the family needs to be serviced first. Again, thanks and I'm gleefully looking forward to the next installments as I already have some tires from the rear of my GT.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You can add me to the list of folks waiting. Nice cart! Was surprised to learn that you used little wheels from a snowblower. The photo seems to show it as being bigger than that.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Joe:

The rims are 8 ", but the tires are more like 12 or 13 inch I guess. Maybe I should measure them....

The wagon ends up with the hitch assembly being almost perfectly in line with the line of the drawbar. The front end is 1/2 inch higher than the rear, this being accounted for by the thickness of the swivel plate that the hitch bar is connected to.

I did not think that this would be much of a problem, and I did not feel like running the 2x4 through the planer. It actually works out well.

The snowblower tires are from the bigger 12 and 13 horsepower 33" cut models and really are more than adequate for the job. Mind you, all of my logging road is pretty well graded and we continue to improve as we move the road back farther into my woodlot. Eventually the road will be a mile long, plus all the little feeders the will run from it. This wagon is not designed to go cross country, for that we use the big ole steel one made from a 3 ton truck!

The front axle detail is almost ready!


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just a quick update.

All of the drawings except for 2 are now complete. The page has been written with instructions and narrative. Have to finish up a couple of things such as the brace details, hitch pin detail and the detailed bill of materials.

Soon as that is all done, I shall post. HOPEFULLY it will be sometime today. It is -24 here at the moment, and I really do not feel like going outside and freezing me posterior off, so I will probably play on the computer for a while.

I was serious when I said that it takes longer to do the drawings than it did to build the wagon. There are 10 drawings so far and it has taken me since Monday past to get them done. It has been cold as ice here - mostly - 15 to -34 over the week so I have stayed in the house, made fires and worked on the drawings. Been fun, but looking forward to finishing it off.

Cheers


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Spook - Thanks in advance for going to all the trouble of putting the drawings up. Hopefully in the future we can reciprocate in some usefull way.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks nice!!! could use one of those at my grandpa's hauling wood instead of the small trailer and loader! keep up the good work!!angel


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Where do I find the drawings? Are they posted yet? Sure like the wagon and it's apparent strength.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

BJ:

The drawings are on my manual server at Cub Manuals 
and can be found under the Implements and Part Sketches.

Thanks for the kind words. I think you will like the drawings. The logging wagon has proved very useful!


----------

